# Carrying 2 bikes on the car, Peugeot 208.



## stoatsngroats (6 Jan 2018)

Does anyone carry 2bikes on their car, but not on the roof? I’m looking at rear mounted carrying 1 ebike and a 29er, I could carry the 29er on the roof, but what is the best, most secure way you carry bikes...?
I don’t have a towbar, and main dealer fitting is around £450, then the cost of a carrier.
My car, despite being a 2014 MY has a warranty until May, which I wouldn’t want to breach.
Thanks for your thoughts.
SnG


----------



## midliferider (7 Jan 2018)

Depends on how many passengers travel in the car.
Yours is a hatch back. If you fold down the rear seat, you can accommodate two bikes in the back. I do in my Kia ceed by using bike bag to pack at least one.


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)

I use this, and you still have room for a 3rd if you ever need it. It works on almost any body shape including a saloon. 

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...acks/halfords-rear-high-mount-3-cycle-carrier


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2018)

I've got a C3 (the 208's stylish cousin  ) and you can get two bikes in the back with the wheels on and the seats folded, although it's a squeeze. Take the front wheels off and it's much easier and the front seat passenger gets their legroom back.

We've also had the Halfords carrier @Slick refers to above and it was fine but I was always a bit unhappy about security and with how the wheels stuck out wider than the car along with how restricted rear vision was.

So I've now got a Citroen roof rail system - it's all rebadged Thule stuff so great quality, easy to use and surprisingly less costly than I thought it might be.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

The weight of the ebike means you are up against quoted limits for hatchback mounted carriers.

Either the ebike will exceed the overall limit of the carrier or it will exceed the 'weight per bike' limit.

I doubt you will find any hatchback mounted carrier that could carry both bikes within quoted limits.

Even if you could, lifting the ebike to shoulder height to mount it would not be easy. 

A two-bike towball mounted carrier could carry the ebike and the 29er, but as you probably know those racks cost anything up to £500.


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Jan 2018)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! pale Rider, you are confirming my thoughts 
I will continue to look at the towbar rear racks!
Cheers
SnG


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

I suspect a tow bar rack will be your only realistic - and safe - option.

Getting your head around spending best part of a grand to get the job done will be the hardest part.

You've probably come across this lot, buy they are reckoned to be a reliable supplier.

https://www.roofbox.co.uk/bike-carriers/


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> The weight of the ebike means you are up against quoted limits for hatchback mounted carriers.
> 
> Either the ebike will exceed the overall limit of the carrier or it will exceed the 'weight per bike' limit.
> 
> I doubt you will find any hatchback mounted carrier that could carry both bikes within quoted limits.


Take the battery off and it might work, especially if you put 2 bikes on a wheel-supporting high-mount 3 bike carrier like those from Thule or Peruzzo.


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)

Load capacity on the one I linked is 45 kilos, surely enough for one electric and a 29er.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> Load capacity on the one I linked is 45 kilos, surely enough for one electric and a 29er.



That one has a max single bike weight limit of 15kg, although elsewhere on the page it does indicate it could carry a single ebike.

Whatever the weights, the problem remains of lifting the ebike that high to get it on the carrier.

I'm reasonably fit, but I suspect I couldn't lift my ebike that high and control the weight enough to mount the bike on the carrier.

It would be easier with two of you - one either end.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...acks/halfords-rear-high-mount-3-cycle-carrier


----------



## Slick (8 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> That one has a max single bike weight limit of 15kg, although elsewhere on the page it does indicate it could carry a single ebike.
> 
> Whatever the weights, the problem remains of lifting the ebike that high to get it on the carrier.
> 
> ...


Yeah, fair enough I've never tried with an ebike, and probably didn't quite really appreciate how heavy they were. The 45 kilo weight limit is there as well though.


----------



## Tailendman (8 Jan 2018)

I wouldn't get the towbar fitted by the main dealer to start with. You will pay a premium. They all have to meet the same regulations. Make sure you get vehicle specific electrics though: These have connectors; not cutting the wires. I would suggest £300 should be enough. 
https://auxtail.com/towbars/
I wouldn't recommend a tailgate mounted rack. No car manufacturer's sell as they know there is a high chance of damage, especially with the loads you are talking about. If out of warranty and you are not worried about a paint scratch or small dent then OK.
https://auxtail.com/about-cycle-carriers/
If the bikes are carbon then you need a no frame contact type carrier.


----------



## Helenbells (8 Jan 2018)

Our two ebikes used to fit in our old style ford galaxy. When it died, we tried to get a car that would take both bikes inside. Very difficult without removing wheels, which was a pain.
We solved the problem by buying a second hand long wheel base Caddy. Seven seater. Last row removed and middle row folded, we can put both ebikes upright. We made an aluminium frame and the bikes now roll in, almost without lifting. Think of a roof rack inside the car with two sets of channeling front to back. We can tie them down to hooks on the floor.
Job done and we have been pleased with the car even though it is van-derived.


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jan 2018)

A little left field idea... I've been using a Seasucker Mini Bomber for 2 years now and I believe that they carry up to 2 bikes at 20kg each. It can be mounted on the rear window (vehicle dependant) but I use mine solely on the roof for both and store the two front wheels in the boot.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2018)

I've got Peugeot 207SW. Two bikes go in the back by taking the front wheels out. I lie them on their side and put an old sleeping bag between them to stop scratching.


----------



## Tailendman (10 Jan 2018)

Sixmile said:


> A little left field idea... I've been using a Seasucker Mini Bomber for 2 years now and I believe that they carry up to 2 bikes at 20kg each. It can be mounted on the rear window (vehicle dependant) but I use mine solely on the roof for both and store the two front wheels in the boot.


Sorry but Seasucker has no fail safe. If you do not fix correctly or leave it too long then fixing is lost. Please add failsafe cable if you use on the highway.


----------



## Sixmile (10 Jan 2018)

Tailendman said:


> Sorry but Seasucker has no fail safe. If you do not fix correctly or leave it too long then fixing is lost. Please add failsafe cable if you use on the highway.


 
Sorry but I'm not having some big wire cable smacking off the roof on the motorway. If you do not fix any bike rack or bike correctly then there is a danger. There's no way to say that more bikes fall from Seasucker racks than any other form of rack. Each suction cup is strong enough to hold the rack on its own so even if one fails there are 3 others still holding. It's never fitted too long either, off and on for each journey and tucked in the corner of the boot til next time it's needed. Though, I would say it's not for nervous drivers.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jan 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and comments, it’s really been helpful!
I’ve managed to buy a Thule EasyFold, price matched with a company linked in the thread, but from Halfords, saving £100, and clearing the messy ‘not being home for delivery’ issues with courier deliveries! I can collect this tomorrow.
The saved cash helps towards a Main Dealer towbar, ensuring my warranty doesn’t have issues, and also the the towbar and electrics are coded to my car correctly, also with some decent backup if things don’t work out!
The Cube Ebike and Cannondale 29er will fit within weight limit for the towbar, even with the battery in place, so, overall, I’m a happy geezer!
For the record, I did consider every possible alternative, including a change of vehicle, but, my car despite being a 2014 model, has only 18k on the clock, £20 a year tax, 50mpg, a main dealer service history with MOT guarantee, a free next service, no issues, and suits me in every other way. Any change would be a backward step for me at the moment so I really wanted to keep this car. I even thought of a cheap van, just for the bikes, but have no space to keep this, and then there’s additional cost for tax/Insurance etc.
Alternative carrying methods were checked and rechecked, and none fit the bill like the Towbar platform carriers, and there are at least 3 which could have done, but the folding Thule will fit in the boot of my small car, where, even with the front wheel off, the Cube bike wouldn’t fit!
A costLy end maybe, but with the car likely to do me for a good few years, a happy wife who won’t change away from her ebike, and some wonderful longish rides 30 or so miles away, our future has been enhanced by this purchase.
As someone who once managed to persuade my partner to cycle a tandem from Sussex to Portsmouth, endure a ferry to Guernsey, sleep in a tent, ride in the rain, and try some hills to see the seashell church, I think we still have some fun, healthy and enjoyable rides together from now on.... we’re doing a local charity ride in May, over the downs for 30k, and have others planned, so overall, it’s a great purchase for us.
Thanks again for your helpful musings!
SnG


----------



## Slick (10 Jan 2018)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and comments, it’s really been helpful!
> I’ve managed to buy a Thule EasyFold, price matched with a company linked in the thread, but from Halfords, saving £100, and clearing the messy ‘not being home for delivery’ issues with courier deliveries! I can collect this tomorrow.
> The saved cash helps towards a Main Dealer towbar, ensuring my warranty doesn’t have issues, and also the the towbar and electrics are coded to my car correctly, also with some decent backup if things don’t work out!
> The Cube Ebike and Cannondale 29er will fit within weight limit for the towbar, even with the battery in place, so, overall, I’m a happy geezer!
> ...


Excellent, enjoy.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2018)

stoatsngroats said:


> Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and comments, it’s really been helpful!
> I’ve managed to buy a Thule EasyFold, price matched with a company linked in the thread, but from Halfords, saving £100, and clearing the messy ‘not being home for delivery’ issues with courier deliveries! I can collect this tomorrow.
> The saved cash helps towards a Main Dealer towbar, ensuring my warranty doesn’t have issues, and also the the towbar and electrics are coded to my car correctly, also with some decent backup if things don’t work out!
> The Cube Ebike and Cannondale 29er will fit within weight limit for the towbar, even with the battery in place, so, overall, I’m a happy geezer!
> ...



Proper job.

You probably know this already, but you should mount the heaviest bike - the ebike - inboard, nearest the towbar.

It may even say that in the rack instructions.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jan 2018)

Pale rider, you and I maybe twins! I had this consideration, but haven’t seen any guidance so far on whether this is so, but I did notice a Thule video which loaded the ebike outboard! I’m certain it was just a product introduction video, and it struck me immediately that the heavy load should be closer to the towbar mount!
I’ll check through the guidance when I have the Carrier tomorrow just to be sure and let you know if this is mentioned.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2018)

stoatsngroats said:


> Pale rider, you and I maybe twins! I had this consideration, but haven’t seen any guidance so far on whether this is so, but I did notice a Thule video which loaded the ebike outboard! I’m certain it was just a product introduction video, and it struck me immediately that the heavy load should be closer to the towbar mount!
> I’ll check through the guidance when I have the Carrier tomorrow just to be sure and let you know if this is mentioned.



I got that tip from my (non twin) brother, who, like you are going to, carries his wife's ebike and his pushbike.

Apart from the common sense angle, if I recall he said the weight was less noticeable that way when driving the car.


----------



## stoatsngroats (28 Jan 2018)

All fitted, and used today for the first time, just 10 miles away, but all appeared to be be steady and safe.
It enabled us to do a 30 mile ride along the coast to Roedean, near Brighton marina for a sausage stop. The return journey was tough for me as the headwind was unabated!

I bonked a little, and had to walk a couple of hundred metres, but the ebike enabled my OH to enjoy the whole day, and complete this distance, including a short steep ramp from under cliff to the top (which I managed without assistance too).

Our 1st ride this year, so some sitbone effects, which I haven’t had for many years!


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jan 2018)

Looks like the job is working out well in all respects.

Your situation sounds similar to my brother's.

His wife weighs about as much as my left leg, has always been fit - she represented the RAF at distance running - but as she approaches 60 she's less inclined to struggle on a push bike.

Having the ebike means the pair of them can enjoy 30 to 50 mile rides together.

The only complaint I hear is my brother is a bit mean with the time he allows her for cafe stops.


----------



## stoatsngroats (28 Jan 2018)

Thanks Palr Rider for all the comments. 
Wit regard to our cafe stops, as with everything els, I’m never in charge!


----------

